# Bikeschmiede Ahl - kennt die Jungs jemand?



## DerguteAlois (9. Mai 2018)

Guten Abend,

ich bin derzeit auf der Suche nach einem Radgeschäft hier in der Ecke, das Specialized führt. Habe hier die Bikeschmiede Ahl auf der Specialized Händlerseite gefunden, jedoch keine in Ahl gesehen, bin dort heute vorbei gefahren. Irgendwie bin ich jetzt unsicher, ist das der gleiche Laden wie in Bad Soden Salmünster oder ein neuer / anderer? Blicke da nicht durch. 

Andernfalls fahre ich zum Stenger nach Hösbach.  Der führt die Marke auf alle Fälle.


----------



## everywhere.local (9. Mai 2018)

Telefon hast du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spatzenhirn (9. Mai 2018)

Stenger kennt man. Einer der größten Speci Händler.


----------



## Blauer Sauser (10. Mai 2018)

Die sind umgezogen und sind jetzt direkt in Bad Soden-Salmünster


----------



## DerguteAlois (11. Mai 2018)

Danke euch, ja Stenger und Bikeschmiede sind bei mir "erreichbar", der Stenger steht im Ruf, dass er quasi DER Specialized Händler ist, Bikeschmiede ist etwas besser erreichbar für mich, kenne ich aber nur vom Hörensagen.


----------

